# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста корпоративных антивирусов на быстродействие (февраль 2012)

## CyberWriter

Быстродействие и ресурсоемкость антивируса являются одними из наиболее важных характеристик наряду с качеством самой антивирусной защиты не только для домашних, но и, особенно, для корпоративных пользователей. Средняя корпоративная рабочая станция зачастую – маломощный компьютер. В такой ситуации требования к быстродействию антивируса существенно повышаются.
При этом любой вынужденный простой или дополнительная задержка операций ведет к прямым потерям продуктивности отдельного сотрудника. Поэтому излишне ресурсоемкая антивирусная защита может повлечь за собой дополнительные (порой - значительные) временные, технические, а также финансовые издержки для организации.
И, если качество защиты оценить самостоятельно довольно трудно, то замедление загрузки операционной системы и других программ, "тормоза" при копировании файлов или загрузке веб-страниц заметит любой корпоративный пользователь с первых минут работы. Часть из них может быть списана на проблемы корпоративной инфраструктуры, что может вызвать дополнительные издержки по технической поддержке пользователей.
Цель данного теста - показать, какие корпоративные антивирусы для рабочих станций оказывают наименьшее влияние на осуществление пользователем типовых операций на компьютере, меньше замедляют его работу и потребляют минимальное количество системных ресурсов. 
Тестирование проводилось для корпоративных антивирусных решений, предназначенных для защиты рабочих станций в локальной сети предприятия.

В процессе тестирования мы измерили и сравнили параметры, которые оказывают непосредственное влияние на восприятие пользователем скорости работы антивируса, а именно:
Время загрузки операционной системы.Размер потребляемой антивирусом памяти и уровень загрузки процессора.Скорость копирования файлов (оценка быстродействия антивирусного монитора).Скорость сканирования (оценка быстродействия антивирусного сканера).Скорость загрузки файлов из ИнтернетаСкорость запуска четырнадцати распространенных офисных программ.Полученные в ходе теста результаты дают ясное представление о быстродействии популярных на рынке корпоративных антивирусных продуктов.
Мы планируем и дальше проводить отдельные тестирования корпоративных версий антивирусов по различным характеристикам. Сопоставив результаты этого теста с другими, любой пользователь сможет сделать осознанный выбор в пользу того или иного антивирусного решения.

Методология тестирования »
Анализ результатов теста и схема награждения »
*Краткое содержание:*
- Введение
 - Влияние антивирусов на время загрузки операционной системы
 - Сравнение ресурсоемкости антивирусов
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусов в режиме реального времени
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусных сканеров по требованию
 - Сравнение скорости загрузки файлов из Интернета
 - Сравнение скорости антивирусов при работе с офисными программами
 - Комментарии экспертов Anti-Malware.ru*Основные результаты тестирования*

Самые быстрые антивирусные мониторы (on-access сканеры)
Самые быстрые антивирусы для работы с офисными программами

*Platinum Award*

-

 Eset

*Gold Award*

 Dr.Web

 -

*Silver Award*

 McAfee
 Symantec
 Kaspersky

 McAfee

*Bronze Award*

 Eset

 Symantec
 Sophos

*Нет наград
*
Trend Micro
 Sophos
 AVG
Trend Micro
 AVG
 Kaspersky
 Dr.Web



подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

